# St. helens/Bicheno Local Plasterer. East Coast Tasmania



## philthecracks (Nov 24, 2017)

Local Tradesman. Save 1000's in Travel!

Fully qualified and certified. All insurances and work done to current Australian Safety Standards. Local business employing locals. Call NOW! on 0499336189.

ABN:15 180 176 076

DOMESTIC AND COMMERICAL

Architecturally designed homes
Commercial fitouts 
Renovations 
Extensions
Plasterboard Installation
Metal stud wall partitioning
Tile Grid Ceilings
Ornate Cornice
Fire Rated Linings
Acoustic soundproofing
Wet Areas
Insulation
Rondo Suspended Ceilings
Ceiling Roses
Dustless Machine Sanding
Bulkheads
Shaft Walls
Soffits
Outside Cement Sheet Repairs
Floating Ceilngs
Repairs & maintenance

Call Now and Lets Phil Those Cracks Today!

Regards
Phillip Cordwell
Owner/Operator ptcplastering

More Information

Click Links Below:

https://www.oneflare.com.au/b/phil-the-cracks-plastering

http://ptcplastering.business.site

https://www.facebook.com/eastcoasttassie










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

